# Buying pipe for clamps?



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Where is the best place to buy 3/4 pipe for clamps? I think I am going with the black pipe from the comments in the other thread. Should I buy a longer length and see if they can cut and thread it at the store? Does HD or Lowes cut and thread the pipe? Do I get both ends threaded? What about prices?

I called HD to ask and the gguy sounded like an idiot and I could hardly hear him. He said they cut it and thread it, but since I could hardly hear his mumbling I didn't bother asking price. He tried to steer me to teh pre cut stuff.

Any info would be great.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I buy my pipe at a salvage yard.

Cut and thread myself. :smile:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

A real hardware store usually has precut/prethreaded black pipe right on the end aisle.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I get galvanized pipe at a wholesale plumbing supply, and they thread it for free.










 







.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Lowe's does cut and thread.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

HD will cut and thread too.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> I get galvanized pipe at a wholesale plumbing supply, and they thread it for free.


+1 :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*galvanized pipe*



cabinetman said:


> I get at a wholesale plumbing supply, and they thread it for free.
> 
> galvanized pipe is not good for pipe clamps, the galvanize acts like a lubricant and under pressure can slip. A REAL hardware store has cut lengths and will cut and thread ends for you. Always get both ends threaded, that way with a coupling you can put two pieces together and make a longer clamp without having to buy longer pieces each time you need a longer clamp. :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Jag-v8 said:


> galvanized pipe is not good for pipe clamps, the galvanize acts like a lubricant and under pressure can slip. A REAL hardware store has cut lengths and will cut and thread ends for you. Always get both ends threaded, that way with a coupling you can put two pieces together and make a longer clamp without having to buy longer pieces each time you need a longer clamp. :yes:


Thanks for the tip.










 







.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I went to HD and bought a 10' 3/4" black pipe. I got it cut in two, three foot sections and two, two foot sections. The guy threaded all ends and was very nice. He said that the first cut was free, but others were 1.10 each. I said OK (I need them for my project), then he didn't charge me. He said he usually doesn't but sometimes you get someone who wants a hole house worth of pipe cut in a hole bunch of pieces and he is there for hours.


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*Stand that pipe on end*

for a while to get the residual cutting oil out of the pipe. A drop of that oil will miraculously show up when you least expect it. Go ahead, ask me how I know.:thumbdown:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Jackfre said:


> for a while to get the residual cutting oil out of the pipe. A drop of that oil will miraculously show up when you least expect it. Go ahead, ask me how I know.:thumbdown:


Also, be careful of where your thumbs are while "breaking in" new jaws and new pipes. Like Jackfre said before, don't ask how I know....:laughing:


----------

